# Best choice to replace basement awning windows



## D725A (Sep 20, 2012)

Our wood-framed double-pane basement awning windows are probably 30 years old; due to the low sill water has been getting at them for years; repairs seem problematic. Based on one contractor's visit, our choice would seem to be all-vinyl or vinyl clad wood. Andersen has been recommended. Any thoughts on brand and material?

one issue is that when finishing the basement they finished the sheetrock very close the window frame size; we'd be getting a bigger window and some inside re-working would have to be done. We'd almost prefer to wait until we're ready to fix up the basement as well to do it all at once.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 21, 2012)

Timing is up to you but it sounds like you had the right guy look at it. Some window replacement companys try not to do anything inside so they never see or ever have to work on deeper problems. If you have had water problems you will have issues below the window that need to be fixed and combining this with the remodel is a good idea.


----------



## D725A (Sep 21, 2012)

message removed due to being misplaced in wrong thread.


----------



## drewdin (Dec 20, 2012)

I am in the process of replacing my basement windows with ones provided from basement systems, I tried to get the name of the window but I am unsure. One of the main reasons why I went with these windows is because they are 10" thick (Including frame), I also liked the way they plan on installing them. 

They are not installed yet, but once they are I'll update the post with my thoughts and some pictures


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2012)

Our basement walls end up 13" deep so 10" would not help much, are they alot extra $ ?


----------



## D725A (Dec 20, 2012)

Finished job a few weeks ago. Went with Andersen 400-AW251-V Vinyl clad terratone exterior/prefinished white interior, no grilles, Low e with Argon, traditional folding handle, color white. Contractor was very thorough, removed old woodwork, used spray foam, caulk and fiberglass to insulate, used PVC as outer trim which will not rot. He raised the outer frame--away from any water--with a pitched slab of bluestone. All I have to do is putty nailholes and paint outer and inner trim. See photos.


----------



## drewdin (Dec 20, 2012)

nice looking windows!

@nealtw since my house has the old fieldstone foundation the walls are like 13" thick. The cost of the windows was 430 each window. For the install (That I will be watching) they are going to remove the old window and trims, install the new windows by cementing them in and using foam, etc...

They are double pane, low-e windows. Here is an image of them I found online.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2012)

D725A ; Looks good, you should lower the landscape a little. Were in a rain forest out here and we install windows totally different.


----------



## D725A (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes I'll take out that mulch in the spring--retains too much humidity, replace it with gravel. And at some point have to repitch the land so it goes down from not up to the foundation. No water problems inside but still a good idea. How do they install windows where you live?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.mtcc1170.com/images/BCRainScreen.pdf


----------

